# Brown Rice while Cutting?



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2006)

Aside from veggies/fruits the only carbs I eat right now is brown rice, or yams. I can get a great deal on the rice so what I am wondering is it ok to have rice while cutting, or should I limit my carbs to veggies/fruit?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes of  course the brown rice is good while cutting.  You have to watch your quantity though just like oats and sweet potatos.


----------



## wilwn (Jun 18, 2006)

speaking of which, is there a place where i can get brown rice in bulk for relatively cheap?  i ask because i'm chinese, and my family eats white rice exclusively.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 18, 2006)

wilwn said:
			
		

> speaking of which, is there a place where i can get brown rice in bulk for relatively cheap?  i ask because i'm chinese, and my family eats white rice exclusively.



I don't know where you live, but here in Chicagoland area we have a store called GFS, or Gordons Food Service. They have a 20lb bag of Uncle Bens brown rice for $18. It lasts me FOREVER. I think I buy it 2 times a year..maybe 3. It works great in a rice cooker.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 19, 2006)

Mix up a 50/50 blend of brown and wild rice it adds flavor and packs more nutrition than just brown rice.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 19, 2006)

_50% in grams or ounces? _


----------



## KISAWA1 (Jun 20, 2006)

50% of 50oz = 25oz
50% of 50g = 25g


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Aside from veggies/fruits the only carbs I eat right now is brown rice, or yams. I can get a great deal on the rice so what I am wondering is it ok to have rice while cutting, or should I limit my carbs to veggies/fruit?


i'm in a cut right now and i use old fashioned oats at least 4x a day on high and medium carb days.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 26, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> i'm in a cut right now and i use old fashioned oats at least 4x a day on high and medium carb days.



I like oats for breakfast, but I can't imagine eating them all day. At least you can season rice without adding sugars.


----------



## r0dxx (Jun 26, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> i'm in a cut right now and i use old fashioned oats at least 4x a day on high and medium carb days.



Same here!


----------



## r0dxx (Jun 26, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I like oats for breakfast, but I can't imagine eating them all day. At least you can season rice without adding sugars.



I actually love oats, I eat them for 4 out of 5 of my carb meals everyday. You can add splenda, and cinnamon


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2006)

thats why i love them. they're so friggin versatile. I use frozen strawberries and blueberries, as well as bananas and cinnamon.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 27, 2006)

don't get me wrong I love oats...but there are a lot of things I can add to brown rice to make it taste good...since I am not worried so much about salt intake at this point I am not shy with seasonings...once I get into single digit BF I will probably cut that out and stick to low/no sodium seasonings.


----------



## r0dxx (Jun 28, 2006)

Those fake butter sprays are pretty good on brown rice


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2006)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Those fake butter sprays are pretty good on brown rice


----------

